# How can I refill those little tealights



## used2bcool13

I like to burn "tarts" in my tart warmer, as a consequence
I have a million empty tealights and lots of wax with no scent left. I have string - can you use that as wick material? 

Has anyone every done this? or does anyone have a good idea for refilling these little tealights or should I just buy an electric warmer. I kind of light the candlelight.

Thanks
Alison


----------



## Amylb999

you can buy the wicks with the metal base on them to stand up in the tea light while you pour the wax. Like these: Peak Candle Supplies, wicks
Using the string would be hard, I don't know how you could hold it in place while filling the candle, and they might end up falling over as the candle burns.


----------



## used2bcool13

Wow! That sounds easy! I am going to get some of that wire wick and refill those little buggers!!

Thanks
Alison


----------



## DW

If you have a Michaels near...use those 40% off coupons and they are cheap.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Funny, I was just thinking the same thing yesterday! Why throw these little guys away when they might be refillable. 
Yes Michael's or any hobby store should have the wicks. Candle scents too.


----------



## Meg Z

Wicks are easy to make. String is exactly what they are...the wire is just for stiffening. The key is the diameter of your natural fiber string (cotton preferred) must complement the finished candle. No skinny wicks for fat candles! We used to make them all the time, using a pre-soak, but here are quick directions for without it.

http://www.helium.com/items/606915-how-to-make-your-own-candle-wicks


----------

